# Scribed styrene siding?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Until recently I've been getting Evergreen styrene siding from the local hobby shop, but now they no longer have it. So far I've had absolutely no luck finding it online! Can someone recommend a good, easy to find source? 

I wish they'd sell it direct like Plastruct does. Unfortunately Plastruct only has vacu-formed siding.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* Ray,

Try contacting them directly.

Jim
* 

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/index.htm


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can order it from Walther's, if it comes to that.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,
Take a look at Hobbylinc. They have various thicknesses and spacing.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I finally found what I needed at InternetTrains. They're the only place that had the "Large Scale Siding".


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, ya gotta do what I did--drink lotsa Red Bull and glue individual strips of styrene (distressed, of course) to a solid sheet of styrene. Add battens if needed.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Had the opportunity to visit the hobby shop i once worked at on Sunday. In particualr I was lookign for some hobby supplies and Evergreen was fiirst on my list. I've been trying to collect all the bits to make some of the Coal Gon's like Marty & others have done here. So each trip to Buffalo has necessitated a stop and I clean off the rack of the sizes I can use. This trip was no different. One package of this size two of that size. So once I was done cleaning the rack of Evergreen off I moved to the Plastruct rack to find it mostly empty and a lot of the "stuff" on clearance. I spent double what I'd planned because they had things like the steps and ladders and railings marked down. Moving to the paint aisle I found thye no longer carry a full supply of brass shapes and had no brass wire at all. As a matter of fact they had about a third of the paints they have carried in the past. A co-worker that models in HO had been there the previous week and left empty handed lookign for a few bottles of paint. Sad to see what once was a fine "all hobby shop" turn into a toy store. 

Chas


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I talked to my local shop, and they will custom order anything I need -- however, for some reason they can't get any of the 12"x24" sheets, such as the "Large Scale" siding. Too bad, because I'd like to be able to give them as much of my business as possible rather than ordering online all the time.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, 

Like the man said, call Evergreen direct. I've bought stuff from them and your credit is always good. Fortunately, my local train store (Arnie's in Huntington Beach) stocks a lot of Evergreen and anytime I take a run at their supply and deplete certain items, they seem to get it restocked. 

Only problem with buying by mail is you'll pay shipping. Not sure about tax. Some businesses do collect it, some don't (I'm guessing that since they're in WA and you're in CA, they will. Should make the Governator happy.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, my local shop's distributors could not/would not get the LS sheets for me, so I called Evergreen direct. Paid list price plus shipping, but got what I wanted in a few days. 

Larry


----------

